# my journal



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

hi guys and gals...

first off, a bit about me:

my name is Gav, im 27 and from stoke-on-trent. i have a beautiful fiance and a baby on the way (due around mid-late June). i work for Mercedes F1 team on the internal logistics side of the engine manufacturing/building. i trained from the age of about 21-25 where i found my results were slow and energyless but i loved training all the same. after a long 2 year break i am now eager to got my teeth back into it.

listenin to what you guys have to say, id say that i failed on my diet so im gonna need all the help i can get on that.

my diet was roughly:

80g (dry weight) of porridge in the mornin with semi skimmed milk, 3-4 scrambled eggs + multi vit pill

2x chicken breasts for lunch with pasta or brown rice

and for tea i would have again 2x chicken breasts on their own

and i would hav a protein shake made with semi skimmed milk with each meal. i used to suffer from headaches occasionally and i very seldom had a decent supply of energy. i trained 4-5 nights a week.

this time i actually wanna plan my meals a week in advance so as not to miss any meals so i dont snack. im told i hav great genetics and that i should do well but i wasn't strict enough before and got bored of the slow progress so s 'had a break' and haven't trained since. i do have some pics of how i look now to post up but im not looking my best rite now as ive put on a lot of fat so ill hang on to them for a little while lol.

my stats now:

5' 9" (yea im a short arse  )

103kg (and a fatty... i know lol)

BMI 32.1 :/

and i hav an electric BF measuring thingy from boots but i need to get batteries for it so ill post that at a later date. as you can see im in a poor state, but know i can look ok as i have done before. just this time i wanna look awesome! in my job now i can eat when i want pretty much and have the ability to go to the gym for 1 hour a day any day of the week.

so questions i need to ask:

1, can anyone help me plan a diet please? based on the details above, and how much protein i need a day, cals etc...

2, can anyone help me with a decent exercise routine to work my areas 'properly' not just throwing some exercises together like i did before.

you seem a really good bunch on here and seem very knowledgeable so will learn alot. sorry for goin on, but if u need any more jus ask and ill post it up 

thanks in advance

Gav

2 monthly progression to follow!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Gav

Alot of questions without any direction. What are your goals?


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

sorry 

i want to gain size, shape and strength naturally, i would also like to lower my BF%. im not looking to compete or do any strongman. i just enjoy the feeling of training, the self esteem etc...

direction.. i have gone into it this time with a blank canvas, im gonna listen more and take ppls advise. and i want to start with the basics. cals FB WO looks like a good start to re awaken my body before i go back to split routine


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi dude and welcome. One of the best routines on here for someone starting out again is the beginners full body workout. Ill post the link up dude.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html there you go dude.


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

top man! 

thanks Jordan, thats the one. ill post up my weights as soon as im back from the gym.


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

update: i couldnt get into a gym yesterday! not a gym in sight was open due to the bank holiday...!

a friend of mine is overlooking my diet to make some tweeks to it, as we speak, so should get it back later this week. im goin to cut down my bf% to start with, then bulk up over winter wen my body will naturally be wanting to gain weight.

ill post up my new diet wen i get it back...

will the basic full body WO still be effective? or will i need a higher rep routine?


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

Update: Tweeked diet..

04.45 - wake up

05.30 - 85g porridge oats, 2 scoops sci-mx whey 300ml whole milk all blended into a shake, 4 scrambled whole eggs, 1 (tesco) multi vit and iron + 1mug of coffee w/semi milk

07.30 (arrive at work) - nuts and a banana or some peanut butter on wholemeal bread

10.00 (morning break) - 2 scoops sci-mx whey with semi milk + piece of fruit

13.00 (lunch break) - 1 chicken breast with pasta, sweetcorn, broccoli, peas, drizzle olive oil or 1 tin of tuna with pasta, sweetcorn, broccoli, peas, drizzle olive oil

16.00 (15 min break) - 2 scoops sci-mx whey with semi milk + fruit + 1 mug coffee w/semi milk.

17.30 (home time) 1 chicken breast with rice (i might swap the rice for potato), sweetcorn, broccoli, peas, drizzle olive oil + banana.

19.30 - 20.30 (train) post training shake 2 scoops sci-mx whey with water not milk + banana or 2

20.45 (home from gym) - 1 chicken breast with veg (sweetcorn, broccoli, peas, drizzle olive oil) or, steak and veg or, fish and veg + 1 spoon peanut butter.

21.30 - bed

the only thing i need to nail now is portion size. how many carbs, cals etc do u think i will need per day? im looking to sharpen up a bit not shred right down. then ill be bulking up over winter so will come to that later in the year. let me know what u guys think.. cheers


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html there you go dude.


x2 - this routine seemed 'not enough' but i promise you as the weights go up - you will pack on the muscle mass (and some fat if you skimp on the old cardio as i did)..! :nod:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't need to change the rep ranges dude. Just a calorie deficit diet and some cardio added in for fun


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

cool, thanks guys!

im just experimenting with the portion sizes on my diet at the minute as i think im eating too much in some of my meals.

i will be changing to pots instead of rice/pasta on training days for my pre work out meal and im gonna try to eat it a little earlier because i was quite bloated during training last nite which left me low on energy towards the end of the session and i just couldnt lift anymore.

all in all, the diet is working very well for me, but need to change some times here and there.


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

BF calipers came yesterday so i had a quick check followin the instructions that came with them but im gettin inconsistant readings, im gettin between 25.9% and 30% :/ that is a big variance so i mite go to my doctors and get checked out there and maybe they'll show me how to use them properly.

either way. thats alot of BF!! im gonna work my calorie intake as if i was 28% (thats in the middle of the readings) for now.

how am i best adjusting my calories? is it -400kcals with more cardio??


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

sounds like a plan, ive cut up fairly quickly in the past, but at 27 im not as young as i used to be and seems alot slower lol


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

did a back and chest session last nite that went like this:

Back:

Deadlifts

1 x 10 (warm up) @ 40kg

2 x 10 @ 70kg

1 x 9 @ 95kg

Seated row

1 x 10 @ 45kg

2 x 10 @ 55kg

Lat pulldown

1 x 10 @ 45kg

2 x 10 @ 55kg

Overhead lat extensions

2 x 10 @ 15kg

1 x 8 @ 17.5kg (left shoulder gave up on me  )

Chest:

Flat bench press (DBell)

1 x 10 warm up @ 10kg

2 x 10 @ 15kg

1 x 9 @ 17.5kg

Flat bench flys

1 x 10 @ 10kg

2 x 10 @ 15kg

this morning, my back is feeling great, my chest?? feels like ive not even touched it. i went to failure on both exercises, my chest weights are WAY down on what they used to be so i need to seriously tweek my chest routine. ill put a post up in the Bodybuilding Training forum now


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

im just on Extreme Nutrition - Sports Nutrition | Bodybuilding Supplements | Fitness Clothing and want to start using extreme nutrition for my supps. im currently using SCI-MX 100% Whey. its expensive compared to the prices on extreme nutrition and from what ive seen, the products offered by extreme are similar if not better.

the problem i have is...

do i go for extreme whey or pro-6? based on my current diet (see above) im still training a 3 day split:

Mon: Chest and Tri's

Flat bench (bar)

1 x 10 warm up

3 x 12

Incline flys

3 x 12

Inclince press

3 x 12

Close grip bench press

3 x 12

Skull crushers

3 x 12

Tricep press down

3 x 12

then keep dropping weights to failure

Wed: Back and Bi's

Deadlifts

1 x 10 (warm up)

3 x 12

Seated row

3 x 12

Lat pulldown

3 x 12

Bi curls

3 x 12

Hammer curls

3 x 12

then keep dropping weights to failure

Fri: Legs and Shoulders

Squat

1 x 10 warm up

3 x 12

Leg extensions

3 x 12

Calf raises

3 x 12

Mil press

1 x 10 warm up

3 x 12

Delt raises

3 x 12

Shrugs

3 x 12


----------

